# Witty Goat Names!



## Carmen_SanDiego

I am omg so overly excited about getting goats for the first time. Anyway I'm trying to think of some witty ones for my 3-4 goats I will be getting as soon as they are a little older. 

Here are my first ideas:

1.Vincent Van Goat (I feel like this one might be overdone)
2. Billy the Kid 
3. Billy Idol
(there are a bazillion billy puns to be made i think)
4. Goatye

Any good ideas out there?

lol i just want to laugh every time i tell someone what i named my goats. :laugh:


----------



## nchen7

what kind of goats will you be getting? and colours?


----------



## enchantedgoats

what breed are they? and are they all boys?


----------



## ten-acre-farms

How about Friendly Fred. It's from a little house on the prairie episode.


----------



## mlktrkdrvr

My buck's name is Stinky Pete and we have also had a wether named Billy the Kid


----------



## enchantedgoats

nanny mcphee, jo frost, au pair
billy goat gruff, billy goat mower, billy goat brush cutter,billy goat blower
wether or not, severe wether alert, national wether service


----------



## Carmen_SanDiego

I like Stinky Pete, that makes me laugh. Here they are. Two wethers now and then two more (hopefully) if any of my friends triplets are boys.

http://cdn.thegoatspot.net/images/1/6/0/3/7/goatphoto-1180.jpg


----------



## Scottyhorse

One of my friends, and also a member on here, has a goat named My Grain. LOL


----------



## Scottyhorse

Aww they're so cute!


----------



## ten-acre-farms

They are adorable!


----------



## Scottyhorse

Aww they're so cute!


----------



## nchen7

omg they're SO CUTE!!!

Kid Rock, Ben and Jerry, Tweedles Dum and Dee, Chip and Dale, Jekyll and Hyde,


----------



## lottsagoats

I had a solid red Boer doe named Fi-doe because she had been bottle raised and adopted by my Alaskan Husky. She thinks she is a dog.


----------



## kenzie

I have always loved the name Hillbilly!


----------



## lottsagoats

I had twins Waylon and Willie, Tex and Co-Tex, Frik and Frac, 

Quads Eenie, Meenie, Minie and Moe


----------



## Axykatt

We love bad puns, too! Our goats are:

Jean Paul Goatier
Holly Doelightly
Jessica Albaah

Might I suggest Baahnecio Del Torro, Derrick Bleater, Leanardo Di Caprica, and Ryan Goatling?


----------



## Emzi00

My doeling's name is Billie


----------



## Carmen_SanDiego

Axykatt you are killing me! these are all so awesome! Someone at work suggested Osama bin Laaaahdin. bawhahahaha


----------



## Axykatt

Carmen_SanDiego said:


> Axykatt you are killing me! these are all so awesome! Someone at work suggested Osama bin Laaaahdin. bawhahahaha


Loves it!

We are a very silly family and we love goat puns.


----------



## Chopsgoats

Jasper and Jax my two boys, kinda fitting now jasper is 13 so he is now OLD Jasper the old gost and my doe Peeps better known as little Bo peeps or pee pee for short. Always calling them crazy names


----------



## uglywon

We name ours after Muppets. Our first two were Statler & Waldorf. Then came Janice, then Floyd and Hilda. I'm thinking of getting Janice preggers so maybe I could have a Gonzo. Those are two very adorable goats. They'll probably bond together as a pair and keep that bond even when you add more goats. Some pairs to consider: Chip & Dale, Oscar & Félix, Bert & Ernie, Fred & Barney, Gilligan & Skipper, Ren & Stimpy, Wallace & Gromit, Beavis & Buthead, Tom & Jerry. You get it.


----------



## enchantedgoats

scape goat or escape goat


----------



## Carmen_SanDiego

Okay so I ended up with Captain Hoof, which I thought was awesome, but then we derailed with Diamond Jack and Tungsten. Diamond Jack named himself because of the diamonds on his fore legs and my dear SO quietly asked if he could name one so that's how we got Tungsten...lol which is apparently a welding metal.


----------



## Scottyhorse

Pics of the babies?


----------



## Axykatt

Hah! I love Captain Hoof! He could have had his nemesis, Bleater Pan, and all subsequent goats could be named after lost boys. 

All yer names are great, though.


----------



## russellp

The Nigerian nightmare has to be the herd sires name, has to be.


----------



## TrinityRanch

Cute names! We plan to name our next set of triplets Butch, Cassidy and Sundance Kid.


----------



## Carmen_SanDiego

Axykatt!! Diamond Jack may now be renamed. Bleater Pan is just too awesome. Far far too awesome.


----------



## Axykatt

:clap::stars:


----------



## happybleats

They are adorable!!


----------



## nchen7

so cute, and LOVE the names!


----------

